# In-Vitro are emersed?



## Cor (4 Nov 2015)

Small question:
those in-vitro plants; in which state are they in: emersed or submersed?


----------



## BruceF (4 Nov 2015)

Yes they are grown emersed.


----------



## Cor (4 Nov 2015)

Oke.
So... emersed plants have to adapt for underwater life - but they are perfect to use in dry start projects (beqause they are used to emersed environment)
Am I correct?


----------



## alto (4 Nov 2015)

Many of the aquarium plants sold are grown emerse but under very controlled conditions (water levels, humidity, temperature, light, fertilizers etc) so as to provide plants a good amount of energy reserves for the transition to aquatic life - these plants generally ship & transition better to new conditions than submerse culture plants.

You can use dry start methods with _in vitro_ culture plants, some types do very well with the general approach used by hobbyists, some grow poorly or even begin to deteriorate - Tropica for example is expecting the plants to go into an aquatic environment so plant handling recommendations are directed towards that.
A significant factor with _in vitro_ is that these plants are cultured under "clean room" conditions so should not introduce any snails, algae etc into the aquarium.
 (you can quickly tell if a "cup" has been opened by a prospective customer & then returned to the shelf  )


----------



## Cor (4 Nov 2015)

BruceF and alto: Thanks for the info


----------

